# beadm vs bectl



## Deleted member 63822 (Sep 14, 2020)

Which is recommended? I found `bectl` is part of the system. From the man page I found it has more features than `beadm`.


----------



## usdmatt (Sep 14, 2020)

> *HISTORY*
> *bectl* is based on beadm(1)    and was    implemented as a project for the 2017
> Summer of Code, along with    libbe(3).



Effectively bectl is a base system replacement to provide the features that used to require installing a port.


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 14, 2020)

bectl(8) has had some issues in the past.  Don't know how many of these are fixed. beadm(1) is mature.  If I got it right, they do not interfere, i.e. each can work on boot environments created by the other.


----------



## forquare (Sep 14, 2020)

This question was asked in the BSDNow podcast, episode 366 at 00:50:10.


----------



## scottro (Sep 15, 2020)

There have been some issues with bectl.  They should be fixed, but I ran into one last month.  As was said, you can use either one without breaking the other.  The linked thread shows an old problem that seems to be basically fixed, though I managed to run into. it. 

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/cannot-destroy-a-boot-environment.73296


----------

